# Welche Programmiersprache benutzt ihr?



## xxgamer09xx (5. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich möchte gerne wissen, mit welcher Programmiersprache ihr programmiert


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Juni 2011)

C++ und C#


----------



## mf_Jade (5. Juni 2011)

Oldschool Visual Basic


----------



## TBF_Avenger (5. Juni 2011)

Delphi und Pascal, beides schon uralt und ich kenne mich auch nicht wirklich gut damit aus.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Java. Android Apps.


----------



## fadade (6. Juni 2011)

RIchtig in der Materie bin ich in C++, werde jetzt aber mit C# weiterarbeiten (WO ist hier denn sowas wie SQL und so?  )


----------



## Aufpassen (6. Juni 2011)

C++ & c#.


----------



## AMD (6. Juni 2011)

C/C++


----------



## bingo88 (6. Juni 2011)

C/C++, C#, Java


----------



## Ezio (6. Juni 2011)

C, Java, PHP, JavaScript, (HTML, CSS)


----------



## Supeq (7. Juni 2011)

C# / Java / PHP


----------



## Crymes (7. Juni 2011)

C++, Bin aber Anfänger.


----------



## Namuraz (9. Juni 2011)

PHP, JavaScript (HTML, CSS); Habe mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht.

In der Schule hatten wir Java. Sonst noch C und Assembler, welche ich aber mittlerweile wieder "verlernt" habe.


----------



## stinger5 (9. Juni 2011)

PHP ist bisher mein Favorit. Hab damit mein Browsergame auf die Beine gestellt.
Allerdings wird Java immer mehr interessanter für mich und die ersten Schritte in C stehen bevor


----------



## Jimini (10. Juni 2011)

Brocken von Perl, Bash, PHP, HTML und SQL. Vorwiegend aber Bash.

MfG Jimini


----------



## JawMekEf (10. Juni 2011)

C++, etwas Python


----------



## Fragile Heart (10. Juni 2011)

Also meist C (Mikrokonrtroller) und C++, aber je nach Einsatzzweck auch mal Assembler, Basic, C#, Java, ...


----------



## chickahoona (25. Juni 2011)

PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS und im Büro C und C++


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (25. Juni 2011)

Delphi, weil die Schule das so will :/


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

C++ (Anfänger), CSS/HTML


----------



## BroBlem (25. Juni 2011)

C/C++ (Programmiersprachen), HTML (Auszeichnungssprache), PHP & JS (Skriptsprachen) 

Edit: achja, CSS natürlich auch ...


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2011)

C, C++, Java, OpenCL, CUDA

Und dann halt noch Spracherweiterungen für C/C++ wie MPI, OpenMP, QT und was ich als nächstes nutzen will ist OpenGL.

Reicht doch für den Anfang oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juni 2011)

Ist OpenCL nicht auch ne Spracherweiterung für C? Und mit  CUDA sollte es ähnlich sein.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2011)

Jaein, eigentlich schon, aber es sind schon recht umfassende Erweiterungen. Auch hast du nicht alle Möglichkeiten von C/C++. Habs daher mal als "eigene" Sprachen genommen. Ist halt schon bischen mehr als OpenMP oder MPI. PThreads hätte ich auch noch nehmen können, aber das ist ja auch nur ne Erweiterung, die ich jetzt noch nicht mal mehr erwähnenswert finde.


----------



## AMD (27. Juni 2011)

Komisch das hier manche Perl oder Phyton als Programmiersprache aufzählen.
Für mich sind das Scriptsprachen aber naja, dann könnte ich auch Lua nennen 

Topic: Zuletzt gabs viel Assembler für mich - zwar teilweise interessant mal so zu programmieren aber auch umständlich... da lobt man sich seine Hochsprache aber naja, wenn die Uni das nunmal so will


----------



## Zappzarrap (30. Juni 2011)

Je nach Anwendungszweck C/C++, Java oder eben 
HTML/PHP, bin allerdings noch mitten im Studium,
da kommen sicher noch so einige. btw. Actionscript 
fehlt


----------



## Triniter (4. Juli 2011)

Im Studium wurde bei uns C++ und Java unterrichtet. Heute bin ich beruflich nur noch mit C unterwegs.


----------



## Ahab (4. Juli 2011)

Java, HTML und CSS. Wobei ersteres schon etwas angestaubt ist. Demnächst erwartet mich C, lese mich bereits etwas ein. Ich glaube das liegt mir mehr als Java, vllt auch OOP allgemein.


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

Mmh, C ist aber nicht OOP oder hab ich dich jetzt genau falsch verstanden?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

er meint wohl C/C++


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher. Vielleicht will ehr ja auch sagen, dass in Java und OOP gar nicht liegt?


----------



## Hydroxid (4. Juli 2011)

PHP, MySQL, CSS, HTML, C# und ein bisschen .NET Framework


----------



## Ahab (4. Juli 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher. Vielleicht will ehr ja auch sagen, dass in Java und OOP gar nicht liegt?



Ja das wollte ich sagen. ^^ Habs ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert  Klar, C != OOP


----------



## AMD (4. Juli 2011)

Ich war auch lange Zeit kein Fan von OOP - vorallem da ich eher C nutze anstatt C++ und alles gerne strukturiert geschrieben habe aber durch das Modul in der Uni ala "OOP" gefiel mir das doch immer besser. Die Vorteile sind schon an einigen stellen nicht schlecht 
Auch wenn es den Code meiner Meinung nach länger macht und teilweise ineffizienter (wenn auch nur minimal).


----------



## spionkaese (4. Juli 2011)

Ruby, Haskell, Java.
Kann mir eigentlich jemand was über Go erzählen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Fragile Heart (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, OOP Entspricht einfach mehr der menschlichen Denkweise von daher werden die meisten Menschen es damit leichter haben, aber es ist schon richtig, es ist erstmal eine umgewöhnung.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Ja und verursacht halt auch einen gewissen Overhead, den man erst mal wieder rein holen muss.

Gerade für kleine Programme für die Uni etc. programmiere ich halt alles andere als OOP. 

Hab das VORM Studium sehr konsequent gemacht in Java, aber seit dem Studium und C/C++ programmiere ich eigentlich eher C like, wobei es halt der totale C/C++ Mischmasch ist


----------



## Fragile Heart (5. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich nur mal schnell was probieren will mache ich das auch nicht anders, aber für alles was länger als ein paar Minuten laufen soll konzentriere ich mich schon auf OOP. Ausser Controller, da ist es rein C


----------



## Triniter (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nicht ganz unglücklich darüber, dass ich geschäftlich nur mit klassischem C unterwegs bin. Privat muss ich gestehen mach ich seither aber kaum mehr was, mir reicht da die Zeit im Büro.


----------



## .Mac (5. Juli 2011)

Unmöglich, HTML als Programmiersprache aufzuführen.

PHP, das wars.


----------



## AMD (5. Juli 2011)

Wäre wohl besser wenn es eine Kategorie für Scriptsprachen gibt... Ruby, Phyton etc. als richtige Programmiersprache zu zählen finde ich als nicht ganz richtig ^^


----------



## wuschi (5. Juli 2011)

assembler  und turbo pascal (haben wer in der schule gelernt lol)


----------



## AMD (5. Juli 2011)

Ui Assembler ist eine feine Sache.
Das machen wir zurzeit auch ziemlich verstärkt im Studium!

Konnte ich mich anfangs garnicht mit anfreunden aber wenns erstmal läuft ist das eine sehr interessante Sache - wenn auch etwas umständlicher im Vergleich zur Hochsprache (zumal wir nur mit 16bit Registern arbeiten )


----------



## Fragile Heart (6. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> (zumal wir nur mit 16bit Registern arbeiten )


Auf einer x86 CPU? Wenn ja, dann kennst du die ganzen lustigen Sachen ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## AMD (6. Juli 2011)

Doch, kenne ich 

Die Sache ist halt, wir arbeiten mit TASMX. Mit anderen Worten, wir schreiben einen Assembler Code und das wird auf einem 8086 emuliert, wo eben nach 16bit schluss ist... obwohl manchmal Dinge wie eax hilfreich wären 
Aber auf x86 ist das alles schon besser... zumal es deutlich mehr Befehlssätze gibt


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

[x] C# + OpenCL


----------



## AMD (7. Juli 2011)

Kennst du ein paar gute OpenCL Tutorials? 
Bin schon ne weile mit OpenGL unterwegs und wollte mich auch mal in OpenCL einarbeiten.


----------



## pyro539 (10. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Wäre wohl besser wenn es eine Kategorie für Scriptsprachen gibt... Ruby, Phyton etc. als richtige Programmiersprache zu zählen finde ich als nicht ganz richtig ^^


 
Warum sollte man die Skriptsprachen nicht als richtige Programmiersprachen zählen? Klar, man muss sie nicht compilen wie "richtige" Sprachen, dennoch kann man mit ihnen all das machen, was man mit "richtigen" Programmiersprachen auch machen kann.

Nach deiner Definition wäre dann auch C# und Java keine Programmiersprache (auch da wird Bytecode interpretiert).

zur Umfrage: Python, C


----------



## Klemens102 (10. Juli 2011)

HTML, CSS, PHP, C++, MySQL

Zurzeit beschäftige ich mich Hauptsächlich mit MySQL.


----------



## fadade (10. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> [x] C# + OpenCL


 
Nette Kombination, was zu Open CL würe mich auch interessieren


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juli 2011)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Definition wäre dann auch C# und Java keine Programmiersprache (auch da wird Bytecode interpretiert).


 
Gestern erst gehört: Alles, was man nicht in Assembler programmieren kann, muss man löten.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2011)

Hehe, der Spruch hat was, stimmt aber absolut


----------



## AMD (14. Juli 2011)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Skriptsprachen nicht als richtige Programmiersprachen zählen? Klar, man muss sie nicht compilen wie "richtige" Sprachen, dennoch kann man mit ihnen all das machen, was man mit "richtigen" Programmiersprachen auch machen kann.
> 
> Nach deiner Definition wäre dann auch C# und Java keine Programmiersprache (auch da wird Bytecode interpretiert).
> 
> zur Umfrage: Python, C


 Trotzdem würde ich C# und z.B. Lua oder Phyton nicht auf eine Ebene setzen...
Das eine nennt man nicht umsonst Hochsprache/Programmiersprache und das andere Scriptsprache.


----------



## spionkaese (14. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem würde ich C# und z.B. Lua oder Phyton nicht auf eine Ebene setzen...
> Das eine nennt man nicht umsonst Hochsprache/Programmiersprache und das andere Scriptsprache.



Skriptsprachen sind auch Programmiersprachen, und z.B. Ruby ist nochmal ein Stück höher als C, C++ und so.


----------



## thysol (21. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Kennst du ein paar gute OpenCL Tutorials?
> Bin schon ne weile mit OpenGL unterwegs und wollte mich auch mal in OpenCL einarbeiten.





fadade schrieb:


> Nette Kombination, was zu Open CL würe mich auch interessieren


 


Contents


----------



## AMD (21. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Skriptsprachen sind auch Programmiersprachen, und z.B. Ruby ist nochmal ein Stück höher als C, C++ und so.


 Ruby höher als C,C++? Spitze!


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juli 2011)

JAVA, HTML/CSS und bald auch Assembler und C. Bei C bin ich mir noch net sicher welches C!


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. Juli 2011)

C++, C#, Python privat und für die Seminarfacharbeit


Delphi in der Schule im Infounterricht 


PS: Echt fail, HTML zu Programmiersprachen zu zählen...


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juli 2011)

nahkillo94 schrieb:
			
		

> C++, C#, Python privat und für die Seminarfacharbeit
> 
> Delphi in der Schule im Infounterricht
> 
> PS: Echt fail, HTML zu Programmiersprachen zu zählen...


Mit HTML musst du auch erstmal umgehn können.


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. Juli 2011)

Das hat doch damit überhaupt nichts zutun. Mit HTML programmiert man nunmal nicht. Da gibt es keine Befehle und Anweisungen, sondern so genannte Marken bzw. Tags. Damit ist es eine Markup-Language ("Auszeichnungssprache")  (-->HTML = Hypertext Markup Language), deren einziges Ziel es ist, Inhalte strukturiert darzustellen. 

Der einfachste Test um herauszufinden ob eine Sprache eine Programmiersprache ist, zu überprüfen, ob es eine matematische Funktion gibt, die man mit ihr nicht berechnen kann ("Turing-Unvollständigkeit"). Die einfachste: f(x) = x, lässt sich in HTML nicht lösen, also keine Programmiersprache. 




> Mit HTML musst du auch erstmal umgehn können.


Mit einem Fahrrad muss man auch erstmal umgehen können, und trotzdem zählt es nicht zu den Kraftfahrzeugen.


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juli 2011)

nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Das hat doch damit überhaupt nichts zutun. Mit HTML programmiert man nunmal nicht. Da gibt es keine Befehle und Anweisungen, sondern so genannte Marken bzw. Tags. Damit ist es eine Markup-Language ("Auszeichnungssprache")  (-->HTML = Hypertext Markup Language), deren einziges Ziel es ist, Inhalte strukturiert darzustellen.
> 
> Der einfachste Test um herauszufinden ob eine Sprache eine Programmiersprache ist, zu überprüfen, ob es eine matematische Funktion gibt, die man mit ihr nicht berechnen kann ("Turing-Unvollständigkeit"). Die einfachste: f(x) = x, lässt sich in HTML nicht lösen, also keine Programmiersprache.
> 
> ...


OK, das mit der Turing-Vollständigkeit ist im Prinzip Definitionssache, also obs trotzdem zu den Programmiersprachen gehört.
Ich dachte du wolltest auf die Einfachheit hinaus, die ja durch manche Anfängerseiten vermittelt wird. Das zu nem vernünftigem Design doch deutlich mehr gehört, wissen die meisten zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Dadurch werden mMn viele "hässlich" aussehende Websites verursacht.


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2011)

Bin grade dabei Python zu lernen   Irgendwie interessant sowas.


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest auf die Einfachheit hinaus, die ja durch manche Anfängerseiten vermittelt wird. Das zu nem vernünftigem Design doch deutlich mehr gehört, wissen die meisten zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Dadurch werden mMn viele "hässlich" aussehende Websites verursacht.



nene, das eine gute HTML-Seite umfangreich sein kann weis ich schon, ich wollte nur sagen, dass es keine Programmiersprache ist. Wie gesagt, mit reinem HTML kann man nichts berechnen und Ablaufsteuerung (Schleifen, Auswahl,...) gibt es auch nicht. Vom programmieren kann man erst reden wenn PHP oder JavaSkript dazu kommen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2011)

Mit C programmiere ich µController.


----------



## negert (14. September 2011)

HTML/CSS
Was anderes kann ich (noch) nicht


----------



## Kel (17. September 2011)

negert schrieb:


> HTML/CSS
> Was anderes kann ich (noch) nicht


 Ist kein programmieren .

Ich halte mich - studiumsbedingt - an Java.


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin grade dabei Python zu lernen   Irgendwie interessant sowas.


 
Nagut das stimmt nicht mehr,  in der Schule lernen wir jetzt C.  Mir fällt das irgendwie total leicht


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin grade dabei Python zu lernen   Irgendwie interessant sowas.


 Python reizt mich auch seit einer Weile. Ich habe momentan nur leider zu viel anderen Kram zu tun, um da wirklich einzusteigen - und so lange tut es für die Systemadministration auch noch Bash.

MfG Jimini


----------

